# Paint fumes and sick cockatiel



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi all, was wondering if anyone could offer any thoughts please. I brought my two cockatiels to my parent's house on Sunday evening as we're having work done in our own house. I came to my parents house this afternoon and Polly was very lethargic with her eyes half closed and barely moving. I took her out the cage and she just sat still on my finger, whereas normally she is very active when out the cage, so she was not her normal self at all. My other bird Cheddar seems completely fine though. She appeared totally normal when I left them on Sunday evening and the only thing I can think of is that my parents have been painting today and yesterday. I took them both to the vets and they're going to stay overnight in the vet hospital and be observed. They've also given the birds oxygen therapy. It's not a special avian vet as there are none around my area that I know of, but it is an exotic animals vet I saw. Does anyone know if my birds will be okay (especially Polly?). I'm extremely worried and upset, as are my parents. I didn't know that they had planned to paint otherwise obviously I wouldn't have left them there  any thoughts or reassurances would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm not an eggspert, but the oxygen therapy should do the trick. Fortunately most paints nowadays are water or latex based; not lead. So the toxicity of paint is far less harmful comparatively. Just keep her under a close eye and increase vitamins. Seeing as how Cheddar's okay, it might not be too awful.

Trust and have faith in the animal hospital. Don't stress out too much until the hospital gets back to you.

Thoughts and prayers out to Polly!


----------

